# Fuzzies on roots



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

This is in a newish tank... 3-4 weeks maybe. I put a sponge from one of my established tanks into the filter. The filter also has some carbon and ammonia media that it came with. It has been crystal clear. I added fish and shrimp a week ago. No CO2 yet, but I've been adding PPS-Pro off and on. Just got a nice light for it, but have been using a living room floor lamp with flexible arms prior to that. 

The wood is new. I pulled all the plants from an established tank. The buce plants I got at the meeting a few months ago look great, but their roots have this odd white tuft at the ends. I assume it's a fungus, but is it a bad one? I know it's not uncommon for new tanks to have fungus, especially on wood. But it's odd that it's actually on the root tips. Plants and fish seem fine. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you sure it is fungus? Looks a bit like root hairs to me.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Doesn't seem like its damaging anything, I would just watch it for the next week or until something happens.


----------



## devilduck (Sep 7, 2012)

Michael said:


> Are you sure it is fungus? Looks a bit like root hairs to me.


Looks like root hairs to me also. If it were fungus it would be all over the wood and fish would eat it.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

That's cool. I haven't grown Buce before, so I guess I haven't seen root hairs before.


----------

